# Windows 7 - Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren



## highspeedpingu (6. Mai 2009)

*Windows 7 - Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich probiere verzweifelt den Adobe Flash Player zu installieren (von der Adobe site) Nach der BS Auswahl (wird ja nur Vista/Xp angeboten) passiert nix!
Auf Youtube kann ich nichts anschauen...
Geht weder mit dem IE, noch mit Firefox.

Edit:
Jetzt geht´s im IE, aber im Firefox nicht...
(Ich habe die Installationsdateien woanders runtergeladen)


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren*

64bit.. ?


----------



## Ryugan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren*

mh also ich hab auch 64bit und hab s einfach hier runtergeladen Klick mich hart
und fire fox hat es ohne probs erkannt und jetzt funktionierts


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - Flash Player lässt sich nicht installieren*

na dann.. viel Spass mit deiner Tube..


----------

